
Free Online OCR service - convert PDF documents to Word, JPG to Word - pchristensen
http://www.onlineocr.net/
======
kaitnieks
I opened a normal Word document, created a screenshot and tried to OCR it. The
quality was terrible and the result was completely unusable. Only a rare word
was recognized correctly. The document was in Latvian, but the site claims it
does support Latvian and I did check the correct language before recognition.

------
pbhjpbhj
I wonder if it can do captchas ...? Didn't manage to do it's own.

